# Cognitive Functions and Sense of Humor



## Oec2600 (May 23, 2014)

I was just curious not only regarding type but sense of humor as well ( according to cognitive functions ) , the difference between all of them. Also does this differ slightly regarding someone's zodiac , numerology , enneagram and other personality types or is there a pattern relating to that and MBTI / cognitive functions ?


----------



## Oec2600 (May 23, 2014)

I noticed that there was discussion on the forum about Ne vs Ni humor but what about the other kinds. In other words , which types share a certain sense of humor and is it related to their cognitive function sort of ?


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

I do think enneagram and mbti can be correlated, at least to some degree, to humor style. This is what I think based on observations (fyi this iss just what I think is _most_ common for each type, I've basically seen most types do all of these)

IxFP: Lots of inside jokes and often self depreciating; occasionally teases, but far less than high Pe; often sarcastic
IxTJ: Either super serious all the time or has that sort of quiet/subtle sense of humor that that only happens once in while; sarcastic
IxTP: Sarcasm and morbid are not uncommon, also lots of inside jokes, says something you think is a joke but is completely serious
IxFJ: Almost as sarcastic as they are self depreciating; socially condemning on occasion; almost never offensive, maybe passive agressive
ExTP: Brinks on the edge of socially acceptable and offensive; Often teasing or playing with what if scenarios
ExFP: Often expression and body language based combined with light teasing or self depreciation
ExTJ: Either super serious or like ExTP, except the jokes are more likely to be actually offensive; Occasionally socially condemning
ExFJ: Socially condemning, often expression and body language based, almost never offensive unless it is expected to be taken well by the person/group

1s, 5s, 4w5, 8w9s: Usually more serious than comical, commonly subtle humor
6w7s and 4w3s: Beyond self depreciating
7s, 8w7 probably, 2s and 3s: Teasing
6w5: Either the first or second category

so dom: Socially condemning, memes, situational plays 
so last: Socially condemning, morbid, borderline offensive
sp dom: Subtle and more sarcastic 
sp last: Not held back, inside jokes, teasing
sx dom: Lots of inside/morbid jokes 
sx last: Light hearted and relatable to most


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

ISTJ: lowest common denominator possible - fart jokes, dick jokes..etc
ISFP: Situational humor that only he understands
ISFJ: laughs when recognizes some part of his/other peoples lives
INTJ: non-existing
ISTP: laughs at some terribly unfunny things
INTP: black humor, Monty Python
INFJ: still trying to figure out what 'humor' is
ESTJ: laughs at his own jokes
ESTP: sex and bullying jokes
ENFJ: laughs only to get people going - doesn't find anything too humorous at all
ESFJ: laughs at other people's faults or shortcomings
ENTP: why so serious
...

okay enough stereotyping for today


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

*What makes an INTP laugh*


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Meh i doubt you can break humor down to categories based on mbti, especialy the rest you said (seriously zodiac? people still believe in that?). I get what everyone said about perceiving being less offensive than judging but maybe the overall humor is entirely individualistic.
That said the analysts have a closer preference between them and maybe the rest of the big 3 groups (sentinels, diplomats, explorers) do too. The guy i get along with the most humorwise is probably INTP(or J), but i dunno if its all about our types being close.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

I like crude humor, puns or people just being stupid for the sake of being stupid mostly. I think the Paul brothers are hilarious ngl


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

I think if one wants to make generalities about the types and their respective humor, the best way to do it would be to look at the different temperaments: NT - absurdist, puns, etc... NF, SP, and SJ. 

Still, I've looked for a while for a connection between humor and different types and haven't found anything solid at all other than the temperaments tend to at least share common stuff.

Every time I read anyone's idea of what INTJ specific humor looks like or is (or isn't), I don't identify with it at all. For example, many sites say that INTJs are so sarcastic, but I don't like sarcasm and don't tend to get it when it's aimed at me. Sometimes people accuse me of being sarcastic when I'm serious. If I'm ever sarcastic it's because I'm very upset and angry; not because I'm telling a joke. But that's just me.


----------



## Oec2600 (May 23, 2014)

In my opinion I think type and sense of humor can be measured based on their perception of the world especially when it relates to their own cognitive functions. I personally think that S types would have a more realistic sense of humor while N would be open to exaggeration , caricature satire , and some perhaps cartoony slapstick humor.

I started a thread relating to 1990s animated shows just to figure out which type , cognitive functions , numerology , enneagram etc
it would relate to most. Perhaps even artists in the field .
http://personalitycafe.com/book-music-movie-reviews/1245265-funny-1990s-cartoons.html

These artists grew up watching Looney Tunes , Monty Python's Flying Circus , Reading Mad Magazine and Underground Comix from the 1990s like Robert Crumb , and perhaps maybe a little bit of James Gillray inspiration ?

Obviously when these shows came out they were on a television network aimed at children but of course it's adults making this stuff and they aren't making it for kids , they are artists , they personally love this stuff and they make it for themselves and share it with the world. That would explain why there's tons of adult jokes and parodies and political satire snuck in various episodes.

This is certainly something that's not in the mainstream as much. Mainstream television comedy in my opinion seems to be aimed at SP audiences. My best guess is animated humor like what I'm mentioning here seems to me to be very Ne ( Ni ? ) and very NP ( I don't know about NJ ) But obviously intuitive due to it's "Creative Humor". 

I have a friend of mine who's an ISFP who loves these shows too and the slackstick humor in it. But for me I seem to be secretly more fascinated on a deeper level appreciating it as an art , the artists behind it , everything.  Yep , I'm such a pop culture nerd. lol

But at the same time I can show Monty Python's Flying Circus to my ISFP friend and he doesn't get it. Maybe because it's more satirical and surreal humor but he would enjoy the slapstick.

But that's the point I'm making , I think sensors can relate to humor if it's related to everyday life while intuitives like things with more depth in it.
I think that's why people dismiss animation as being kids stuff because children love it ( but even then that's a misnomer and a kind of a societal paradigm that separates children from adults. Children have personality types too. lol People are people no matter what age. There's kids who hate this stuff. lol They would rather read books at the library ( I was a huge library goer as a kid myself  ) .

Anyway enough of me ranting. But that's the point I want to make. And correct me if I'm wrong. Do sensors prefer their entertainment 
relevant to their everyday life / realistic ? I think probably why my ISFP friend likes the shows I do for the most part is because he's a
P too so he enjoys the spontaneous energy of it.


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

I have no idea now that you mention it... My dad and I have the exact same sense of humor but he's ISTP and I'm INFP... No one else in our family that I know of appreciates it, we both like really down-to-earth yet gross-out stuff if that makes sense? I'd probably get in trouble for posting most of it here honestly. We are both 9's though? No idea why that would make us the same here though. Maybe gut types would like gross earthy humor the most, I don't know.

I think my sense of humor is a little more imaginative than his though... Like I know if I see something that really seriously fits the aforementioned category I have to show it to him right away, but I showed him this because I was laughing hysterically and I could not stop watching it and he didn't really understand why it was so funny...






...maybe a ne thing on my part because it's just so fucking random lol, yet intelligent imo.

My sister is an INFJ (and a 6) and really loves Monty Python and British type humor if that makes sense... Her sense of humor is a lot more refined than mine is but I love it. I was in love with Keeping Up Appearances as a child. Actually my mom is ISFJ and her sense of humor is pretty similar... Maybe J's would have a more refined sense of humor than P's, I don't know.


----------



## Oec2600 (May 23, 2014)

One of the things that I've noticed from my life type is P types generally like slapstick. But at the same time I've known people who were STJ types who liked the old slapstick comedy if it's practical and things going wrong. J more realistic slapstick while P types like more wacky and random slapstick and NP beyond earth level random slapstick and have a bit of a dark and satirical sense of humor ? Maybe slightly on the cartoony side ? What do you all think ?


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

I fancy _puns/word-play/language games _- "sarcasm," and et al. They keep my (cognitive-functions)/brain active. They keep me on my toes - and having fun. They do not make me laugh offline, usually. Sarcasm/puns are alright to read - not to say + "register" offline as some form of epic joke. What is hilarious about a specimen rhyming words and making a random pun by accident (?) Chuckle worthy, perhaps, but hilarious, - a kind of funny_ that lingers,_ eh. 

Crude jokes make laugh. Making other specimen(s) laugh, make me laugh. How their face gets twisted at something. Reactions. Careless mistakes. Et al. Realism. Things that actually happen, patterns coming together/being noticed, et al. Excessive sarcasm reminds me of the cheesy sitcoms on TV, that do absolutely nothing for me humor wise.

--

As for my type of humor I utilize myself, puns/word-play, et al, are instinctive and accidental. Not my attempt to make all the humanoid(s) clench their guts with hilarity. I have found *telling the truth,* and_ nothing but the truth_ about (X, Y, Z) is hilarious. Telling the consistencies, and the patterns. As most specimens never go to that dark-pit too often.

I simply spit out dryly what I observe in my surrounding/atmosphere - I put all my patterns I see, out there for everyone to appreciate. If (Ni) gives me something, I say it aloud, I have found humanoids to laugh effortlessly at the sheer eccentricity of the pattern itself. I am funny by just sitting there, talking casually because I tell the truth about things. I talk disconnectedly about sensitive things. I make personal things funny. I bring out the crudeness. I bring the things everyone is too shy to talk about/mention - to light in a manner that demonstrates no personal-attachment. I make the *hard/difficult* things an object of humor. I take the opportunity to utilize sadness as a joke. I put shadow things in the open. I make pain/suffering tolerable. I point out the absurd. I say what everyone else is thinking - but never says; and it turn(s) out, that humanoid "thought the same thing too!" and that, that there, is simply hilarious. Guess who is the first humanoid to call (X, Y, Z) a piece of shit mechanism. I am. And that is funny to most, because it is usually 100% true, when you think about it.


----------



## Oec2600 (May 23, 2014)

Catwalk said:


> I fancy _puns/word-play/language games _- "sarcasm," and et al. They keep my (cognitive-functions)/brain active. They keep me on my toes - and having fun. They do not make me laugh offline, usually. Sarcasm/puns are alright to read - not to say + "register" offline as some form of epic joke. What is hilarious about a specimen rhyming words and making a pun by accident (?)
> 
> Crude jokes make laugh. Making other specimen(s) laugh, make me laugh. How their face gets twisted at something. Reactions. Careless mistakes. Et al. Realism. Things that actually happen, patterns coming together/being noticed, et al. Excessive sarcasm reminds me of the cheesy sitcoms on TV, that do absolutely nothing for me humor wise.
> 
> ...


When it comes to puns and word play I often like it in a wacky slapstick context like say Groucho Marx , Animaniacs , British Comedy like Spike Milligan. Like that sort of thing where there's a wacky character and they are able to be clever enough to outwit someone in a flash.  I always admired screwball characters like that. Sort of cartoonish humor but what the hey. lol


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> Cognitive Functions and Sense of Humor


Sense of humor, what is this?


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Krayfish said:


> I do think enneagram and mbti can be correlated, at least to some degree, to humor style. This is what I think based on observations (fyi this iss just what I think is _most_ common for each type, I've basically seen most types do all of these)
> 
> ExTJ: Either super serious or like ExTP, except the jokes are more likely to be actually offensive; Occasionally socially condemning
> 
> ...


Works for me.


----------



## Oec2600 (May 23, 2014)

Joe Payne meets Alton LaVey ( aka founder of Satanism ) . I wanted to post this because I think it has two different types sort of trading off comical responses. Although out of discomfort for Joe Payne.
What do you all think ? Is Joe Payne an ESTJ and Alton an INTP ? That's my guess. To me , whatever Joe says is ESTJ humor. As for Alton , definitely Ne ( which I totally get ) .


----------



## NipNip (Apr 16, 2015)

Ne is the king of jest.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

jetser said:


> ISTJ: lowest common denominator possible - fart jokes, dick jokes..etc
> ISFP: Situational humor that only he understands
> ISFJ: laughs when recognizes some part of his/other peoples lives
> INTJ: non-existing
> ...


Score +5


----------



## Oec2600 (May 23, 2014)

NIHM said:


> Score +5


Would Harley's sense of humor be Ne humor ?


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Oec2600 said:


> Would Harley's sense of humor be Ne humor ?


I find Harley to be an emotionally disturbed ENFP. She actually wasn't introduced in the comic books first but in the Animated Batman Series in 1992. I was just coming into my teen years (14) and enjoyed watching the series. Dr. Harleen Quinzel is my favorite comic book character. Her character has come so far from that point and I feel like I've grown up with her. Can you tell I love comics. Harley is a pretty amazing person, her ability to think outside the box is pretty strong. Point in case the Joker sent hyenas to kill her and she tamed them. She's very pet friendly and loyal to the ones she loves. "Beneath the giggling, gum popping, and besotted schoolgirl act, there is an intelligent and calculating woman who in the end will always come out on top." I loved her growth with her best friend Ivy who points out how bad the Joker is for her. You get to see her change and still come up with unique and interesting ideas to save victims. I do find her since of humor to be quirky and that's why I think Ne.


----------



## Oec2600 (May 23, 2014)

NIHM said:


> I find Harley to be an emotionally disturbed ENFP. She actually wasn't introduced in the comic books first but in the Animated Batman Series in 1992. I was just coming into my teen years (14) and enjoyed watching the series. Dr. Harleen Quinzel is my favorite comic book character. Her character has come so far from that point and I feel like I've grown up with her. Can you tell I love comics. Harley is a pretty amazing person, her ability to think outside the box is pretty strong. Point in case the Joker sent hyenas to kill her and she tamed them. She's very pet friendly and loyal to the ones she loves. "Beneath the giggling, gum popping, and besotted schoolgirl act, there is an intelligent and calculating woman who in the end will always come out on top." I loved her growth with her best friend Ivy who points out how bad the Joker is for her. You get to see her change and still come up with unique and interesting ideas to save victims. I do find her since of humor to be quirky and that's why I think Ne.


I'm a HUGE Harley fan and my partner too.  I even did a Harley panel at my local comic con last year .


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Catwalk said:


> I fancy _puns/word-play/language games _- "sarcasm," and et al. They keep my (cognitive-functions)/brain active. They keep me on my toes - and having fun. They do not make me laugh offline, usually. Sarcasm/puns are alright to read - not to say + "register" offline as some form of epic joke. What is hilarious about a specimen rhyming words and making a random pun by accident (?) Chuckle worthy, perhaps, but hilarious, - a kind of funny_ that lingers,_ eh.
> 
> Crude jokes make laugh. Making other specimen(s) laugh, make me laugh. How their face gets twisted at something. Reactions. Careless mistakes. Et al. Realism. Things that actually happen, patterns coming together/being noticed, et al. Excessive sarcasm reminds me of the cheesy sitcoms on TV, that do absolutely nothing for me humor wise.
> 
> ...


WOW you actually described the kind of humor i prefer so analyticaly. I would be too bored to sit down and think the whole of it through, but since you did i can now just sit back and totaly relate. The only difference maybe, is that i love to initiate it. I mean I love people reactions to the truth so much that im purposely leading the conversation to the point where i get these reactions if i want to see them. 
I think its just the interest we ve got in people though that makes our viewpoint for life, which defines this kind of humor. It has nothing to do with types, its just plain interest in humans and the reality that they try so hard to keep hidden. It's rare to see someone blow his mask and pull out his real self in order to react and thats why it makes us laugh.


----------

